# Tiger Barb Tank Mates



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a planted 25 gallon long setup and currently have:
7 Tiger Barbs
1 BN Pleco
8+ Cherry shrimps (will be moved to shrimp-specific tank for breeding) may keep some adults in the tank to clean up though.
Growing forest of Hygrophila Polysperma

Ever since introducing the plants, the tank seems cleaner and the fish are much happier. I was wondering what other fish i can add to my tank that won't destroy my plants or kill my cherry shrimps and tiger barbs.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Crosspost from Fishlore.



> October 13th, 2009
> Jaysee
> Fish Mentor
> 
> ...


Tho given the aggressive nature I keep reading of the tiger barbs (never owned it before) I think it may be a matter of time they may take a liking to the shrimp in the tank if they find them a source of nom noms or you may be lucky that the tiger barbs work out well with them in he long run. Having RCS myself I can see it can move out of harms away to avoid being eatn and can move fast when it wants to so a crayfish won't really catch the shrimp unless it was stealthy enough.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would try fast, peaceful fish. Danios or rasboras?

W


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

depends what you want like a fish that spends time on the top bottom or middle. Try a glass catfish or a peacock eel sells for $7.99 at petsmart


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

shark said:


> depends what you want like a fish that spends time on the top bottom or middle. Try a glass catfish or a peacock eel sells for $7.99 at petsmart


I have a planted 25 gal long with medium sized gravel on the bottom therefore peacock eels would hate my tank lol. I was just wanting to add some variety to my tank, something that isn't very common but it great to look at, such as peacock eels, but suited to my tank and current fish (tiger barbs) possibly cherry shrimps so nothing that would eat cherry shrimps or eat/uproot plants. What other semi-aggressive fish are good for 25 gallon tanks? I was thinking gouramis, what species would be good for my setup?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I have a planted 25 gal long with medium sized gravel on the bottom therefore peacock eels would hate my tank lol. I was just wanting to add some variety to my tank, something that isn't very common but it great to look at, such as peacock eels, but suited to my tank and current fish (tiger barbs) possibly cherry shrimps so nothing that would eat cherry shrimps or eat/uproot plants. What other semi-aggressive fish are good for 25 gallon tanks? I was thinking gouramis, what species would be good for my setup?


The tiger barbs will make life hell for the gouramis -- they will shred their fins.

There are very few fish compatible with cherry shrimp. They are too attractive as food. Your tiger barbs will eat them.

A group of corydoras catfish would work. They are very amusing to watch in groups large enough to show their social behaviour. Six or eight is a good number. They like planted tanks and won't harm your plants.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

cardinal tetras


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

My tiger barbs would destroy the cardinal tetras, they are simply too small. I'll try cory catfish again, the first time they picked on the cory cat due to lack of plant cover. Cory cats will do great with cherry shrimps. I was also wondering if I can keep cory cats in a cherry shrimp breeding tank? If not or if so, what other fish can I put in a cherry shrimp breeding tank? 10 gallon.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

maybe some clown loaches they get along wel with tiger barbs for the 25 gal


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

shark said:


> maybe some clown loaches they get along wel with tiger barbs for the 25 gal


clown loaches get WAYYY too big, corys are probably my best bet right now, they should be fine with tiger barbs and do not pose as a threat to my shrimps and plants.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> clown loaches get WAYYY too big, corys are probably my best bet right now, they should be fine with tiger barbs and do not pose as a threat to my shrimps and plants.


sounds good i had some corys really fun to watch


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Know anyone who is selling corys or giving them away?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> My tiger barbs would destroy the cardinal tetras, they are simply too small. I'll try cory catfish again, the first time they picked on the cory cat due to lack of plant cover. Cory cats will do great with cherry shrimps. I was also wondering if I can keep cory cats in a cherry shrimp breeding tank? If not or if so, what other fish can I put in a cherry shrimp breeding tank? 10 gallon.


lol, nah, they're about the same size, the only threat to cardinals are fish that has mouth big enough to eat them. Tiger has small mouth. I have actually kept tiger barbs and cardinals together, 6 tigers, 6 cardinals.


----------

